# Need thoughts on label designs



## OklahomaJamie (Sep 16, 2013)

I have 4 label choices, front and back, in my facebook album. Would y'all mind taking a look and telling me which you like best?

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506569546103045.1073741832.480745838685416&type=1

Thanks so much!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm assuming that the two top left side pictures are front and back, correct?  I like that since I think it's large enough for handling but you can still smell the bars.


----------



## OklahomaJamie (Sep 16, 2013)

kazmi said:


> I'm assuming that the two top left side pictures are front and back, correct?  I like that since I think it's large enough for handling but you can still smell the bars.


If we're talking about the same one, yes. If you click on each individual picture, the choice # is in the description.


----------



## ShayShay (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, I really like No. 2, I think that is really cool and original. How difficult will it be to do each soap with the bow? But what is the difference between 3 and 4?


----------



## OklahomaJamie (Sep 16, 2013)

ShayShay said:


> Hi, I really like No. 2, I think that is really cool and original. How difficult will it be to do each soap with the bow? But what is the difference between 3 and 4?


The difference between 3 and 4 is the label is a little smaller on picture #3, I just put up a #5 that I really think is cute.


----------



## ShayShay (Sep 16, 2013)

I still vote No. 2


----------



## hlee (Sep 17, 2013)

oh gosh they are all so cute I can't decide.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 17, 2013)

I like the one with the bow in the corner.
As you are pointing out your handmade soap is better than store bought products with "junk", I would choose a design that leaves room for a full INCI.
Especially if you want to market your soap as more than just soap.


----------



## pamielynn (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't decide on the packaging, sorry! But I love the colors in your bulldog bar and that paw print is perfect!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 17, 2013)

I like #5.  Also, on your ingriedent label you don't have your lye/sodium hydroxide or liquid listed.  Nice job on the designs.


----------

